# هل تترك احبائك يخورو في الطريق ؟!



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يونيو 2010)

*
ربي ومخلصي يسوع اشكرك سيدي علي كل ما صنعتة معي 

ولكني بطبع البشر طماعة كثيرة الطلب وليس لي سواك يا معيني ولا يوجد لي من هو احن منك 

يا رب لاصرخ الية واتضرع لة وارفع صوتي الية مثل الفطيم من اللبن علي امة 

ارفع اليك عيوني ايضا مثل الامة الي يدي سيدتها 

ابكي واظهر ضعفي امامك انت فقط سيدي وانا علي يقين ان دموعي لها قيمة عندك وانك تشعر

 بي وبالامي وانك الوحيد حنون القلب وكثير العطف 

يا رب انت جابلي وانا صنعة يداك وانت فاحص قلبي وكليتاي وعارف ما بي 

انت تعرف ضعفي وتعرف ما يؤلمني وما ينغص حياتي وما ارجوك في اصلاحة وتغيرة وتعرف الامور 

التي انا بحاجة شديدة للمسة من يديك لتصليحها 

الهي اتزلل اليك واصرخ اليك بانسحاق قلب ولن اتركك الي ان تنظر اليّ 

عرفت سيدي انك تنظر الي من يطلبك بلجاجة وها انا لن اتركك وساظل اصرخ اليك

انظر لي سيدي وابسط يديك في ترتيب الامور التي انت عارف بها 

مخلصي اتذكر سيدي حين قلت لك انك  اعطيت طفلة اطفال فعلمني كيف اصنع وان ابي وامي قد 

تركاني وانت ابي وامي وحبيبي  واخوتي وكل ما لي 

حبيبي انت الذي اعطيتني هذة العطية العظيمة ساعدني وعلمني واعطني حكمة وكمل معي يا كامل 

سيدي عرفتك منذ بدء عمري حنون وكثير الرحمة وعادل 

الهي رايتك تحننت علي البشر الذين اتبعوك وانت هنا علي الارض ورفضت ان تصرفهم  بدون ان

 تقوتهم لئلا يخورا في الطريق 

كم كان حنانك عظيم حين طلبت من التلاميذ ان لا يصرفوهم بدون البركة 

سيدي انا هنا اقول لك لا تتركني وتعهدني بحنانك واعطني من حنانك تصليح وترتيب وتقوية لكي لا

اخور في الطريق ولكي لا تضعف قواي 

يا طبيبنا الحقيقي عالج انت يا رب وصحح ما تلف 


لا تعاملني كاثامي يارب بل انظر اليّ كعظيم رحمتك 

لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدتك ولا تذكر خطايا شبابي وجهلي 

انت لم تعد تذكر شاول ولكنك احببت بولس وكملت جهادة 

انت لم تعد تذكر سواد موسي ولكنك اعطيتة بياض اكثر من الثلج

انت رحمت اغسطينوس واستجبت لمونيكا واصلحت حالة وحياتة 

 واخيراً يا سيدي اقبل دموعي وصلاتي بشفاعة احبائك الغالين عليك والدتك كلية الطهر والعفاف

 امنا العدرا ورئيس جندك وامير شهدائك والعظيم حبيبك الانبا بيشوي والثلاث مقارات والانبابولا

 والانبا انطونيوس وكل لابسي الصليب وساكني الجبال والمغاير لاجل حبهم فيك سيدي 


لكل اللي يقرا صلاتي ارجوكم اخوتي ازكروني بصلاتكم حتي ينظر الرب الي مذلتي 
اختكم راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا معاكي ويعطيكي الفرح و السلام الدائم بقوة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*


----------



## fight the devil (29 يونيو 2010)

آمين..آمين

مد يدك يا سيدي

واوقفنا من جديد على قدمينا
وانفض الغبار عنا
مشتاقين لخدمتك يا رب لا تحرمنه من هذه الفرصه



ربنا يعزيك راجعه ليسوع ويرفعك عنك ضيقتك
يارب لا تحرم بنتك من سلامك يارب
كن معها وعزيها يارب...ليس لديها غيرك ارحمها يارب وباركها وبارك خدمتها
يا يسوع من اجل صليبك يارب


ان شأتِ اذكريني في صلاتكِ انا ايضا محتاج لكي اصبر على ضيقتي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويعطيكي الفرح و السلام الدائم بقوة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*



*مرسي خالص يا ماجد 
ازكرني بصلاتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يونيو 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين..آمين
> 
> مد يدك يا سيدي
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص اخي العزيز 
سعدت جدا بمشاركتك وكلماتك الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك بشفاعة امنا العدرا​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## nermeen1 (3 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## youhnna (3 يوليو 2010)

*امين امين

لاتسمح يارب ان نضيع منك او نخور فى الطريق فلانكمل معك

ارحمنا ياالهى وانتشلنا من كل ضعف وضيق

شكرااااااا راجعة لحلاوة الصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2010)

> حبيبي انت الذي اعطيتني هذة العطية العظيمة ساعدني وعلمني واعطني حكمة وكمل معي يا كامل


 
امين

صلاة جدا جميلة

صلاتي لكي يااختي راجعة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



*مرسي علي المشاركة الروعة دي كليمو 

يعطيك العافية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> ربنا معاكى ​



*مرسي خالص يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

*يوحنا 
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة 
الرب معك​*


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاكي ويثبتنا في ايمانه


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

صلاه من القلب ربنا يبارككم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2010)

امــيــن 
صلاة جميلة جداااااااااا
ربنا يكون معاكي ويديكي الامان والسلام والفرح في حياتكي
ربنا يبارك تعبكِ .​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة جدا جميلة
> 
> صلاتي لكي يااختي راجعة ربنا يباركك​



مرسي بنوتة 

ويباركك اختي الغالية ​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

آميـــــن
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك ويفرحك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2011)

dody2010 قال:


> صلاه من القلب ربنا يبارككم



مرسي يا دودي
ازكريني في صلاتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يناير 2011)

اطمنوا جميعا لن يتركنا المسيح ابدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> امــيــن
> صلاة جميلة جداااااااااا
> ربنا يكون معاكي ويديكي الامان والسلام والفرح في حياتكي
> ربنا يبارك تعبكِ .​



مرسي خالص يا الملكة 
نورتيني حبيبتي

الرب معك انت ايضا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​



مرسي كوكو 
ازكرني في صلاتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آميـــــن
> شكرا جدااا
> الرب يباركك ويفرحك
> ​



مرسي استاذ النهيسي 
ازكرني في صلاتك ​


----------

